# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Περί τροφοδοσίας δραπάνου 18v - ψόφια μπαταρία

## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ,

μπαίνω κατ'ευθείαν στο ψητό!   :Tongue2: 

Έχω 2 μικρά δράπανα που δούλευαν με μπαταρία 18v (σαν αυτά της φωτογραφίας), μάρκα ΖΟΥΠΕΡ-ΝΤΟΥΠΕΡ!!!   :Crying: 



Οι μπαταρίες τους είναι ψόφιες και σκέφτομαι -αντί να τα πετάξω- να βρω έναν τρόπο να τα τροφοδοτήσω (χωρίς βεβαίως να αγοράσω μπαταρίες) και
να τις βάλω στο μικρό εργαστήριο (ενσύρματη τροφοδοσία).

Έχω σκεφτεί δύο λύσεις:

α) Με μια μπαταρία αυτοκινήτου που ήδη έχω (σε μέτρια κατάσταση) να βάλω και μια από μοτοσυκλέττα (6ν) και να έχω 18ν.

β) Να βρω μετασχηματιστή 18ν και κάμποσα αμπέρ (αλήθεια, 10 είναι αρκετά ή θέλει παραπάνω) και να πάρει από κει ρεύμα??

Για πείτε καμιάν άποψη, διότι εγώ δεν το κατέχω και πολύ το άθλημα....  :Blushing:

----------


## Hulk

Γεια σου Ορεστη, μαλλον για το σχεδιο Β) θα πας γιατι με της μπαταριες δεν γινετε
αυτο που λες. Για να βαλεις μπαταριες σε σειρα και να πιασεις την ταση που θες
πρεπει να ειναι ιδιες. Τωρα για το μ/τ που λες μου ακουγετε καλυτερο και δεν 
νομιζω να χρειαζεται 10 αμπερ.

----------

Τρελος Επιστημονας... (08-05-12)

----------


## bchris

Γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις ν' ανοιξεις την δικη του μπαταρια και να την επισκευασεις?
Πιστευω οτι τα στοιχεια της εσωτερικα θα μπορεσεις να τα βρεις σε κανα Γερμανο ή το πολυ-πολυ σε κανα ebay.

----------

Τρελος Επιστημονας... (08-05-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

Εγω σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις καταφευγω σ αυτο.με 23 ευρω καθαρισες για παντα

----------

Τρελος Επιστημονας... (08-05-12)

----------


## Hulk

> Γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις ν' ανοιξεις την δικη του μπαταρια και να την επισκευασεις?
> Πιστευω οτι τα στοιχεια της εσωτερικα θα μπορεσεις να τα βρεις σε κανα Γερμανο ή το πολυ-πολυ σε κανα ebay.


Σωστα,οπως λεει και ο Χρηστος αν αποφασισεις να το δουλεψεις με μπαταρια δες και εδω:http://www.batteries.gr/

----------


## Hulk

> Εγω σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις καταφευγω σ αυτο.με 23 ευρω καθαρισες για παντα


Μαλλον η καλυτερη και φθηνοτερη λυση βρεθηκε απο το Βαγγελη! :Wink: 
Οι μπαταριες μπορει να κοστισουν και παραπανω απο οσο ειχε το 
δραπανακι.

----------


## agis68

αυτού του τύπου τα δράπανα αποροφούν πολλά Amper στη χρήση....εγω εχω ενα τετοιο στο ρευμα 20V και 2A και ισα που γυρνάει....Καποια στιγμή του έδωσα 24V με 4A και δουλεψε...αλλά το φοβήθηκα μη καει.... το δικό μου δεν γραφει στοιχεια για ποσο ρευμα σε A κυρίως χρειάζεται....Περίεχει 7μπαταρίες χωρίς λοιπα στοιχεια...που ειναι ολες για ανακύκλωση....Εχω ενα τροφοδοτικό 18V στα 3A και οταν χρειάζομαι το δράπανο το συνδεω εκεί και παει αρκετά καλά...

----------

Τρελος Επιστημονας... (08-05-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

και 3 πιστευω οριακα εισαι φιλε Αγι. Μην κοιταμε μονο το ρευμα λειτουργιας αλλα και το ρευμα εκκινησης.Επισης το ρευμα ανεβαινει (σχεδον διπλασιαζεται) οταν το μοτερ σηκωνει φορτιο.ΠΧ οταν τερματιζει η ξυλοβιδα μεσα στο ξυλο.

----------

Hulk (08-05-12)

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Ωππππςςς!! Όπως πάντα, άμεση ανταπόκριση!! Σας ευχαριστώ!!

Αναφορικά με την επισκευή της μπαταρίας με άλλα στοιχεία -αν και μ'αρέσει πολύ η ιδέα- δεν τα έχω και πολύ καλά, μιας και κυκλοφορούν μπαταρίες χαμηλής ποιότητας (και τιμής βέβαια) που στην ουσία δεν αξίζουν ούτε τα λεφτά τους. Αν είναι να πάρω ακριβότερες, στην ουσία δεν συμφέρει. Και επειδή δεν ξέρω και πολλά από ποιότητες κτλ, γι'αυτό κοίταγα τις άλλες λύσεις. Χώρια που δεν το χρησιμοποιώ και πολύ συχνά το δράπανο, άρα είναι και ο παράγοντας χρόνος που επιδρά στις μπαταρίες. Αυτό όμως ίσως το κάνω σε μια μπαταρία ενός bosch 18ν (ni-cd), που πραγματικά είναι εργαλείο! (και κοστίζει προφανώς περισσότερα χρήματα)

Από την άλλη, δεν ήξερα αυτό που είπε ο Hulk για τις ίδιες τάσεις μπαταριών, οπότε η ιδέα μου αυτή μάλλον απορρίπτεται...

To τροφοδοτικό του Ίκαρου νομίζω είναι μια χαρά για τη λύση που ψάχνω  :Smile:

----------


## ikaros1978

> To τροφοδοτικό του Ίκαρου νομίζω είναι μια χαρά για τη λύση που ψάχνω


Το μονο κακο που ξεχασα και επιβαλλεται να αναφερω ειναι οτι το τροφοδοτικο ειναι γυμνο.Δηλαδη χρειαζεται καπως να μονωσεις την κλεμα που συνδεεις τουλαχιστον τα 230!Η ακομα καλυτερα ολο αυτο να μπει σε ενα απλο κουτι Οχι να φτιαξουμε το δραπανο και να μας βρουνε ξαπλα!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

> Οχι να φτιαξουμε το δραπανο και να μας βρουνε ξαπλα!!!!



Λεπτομέρειες....    :Blink:   :Rolleyes: 

Το θέμα είναι να ολοκληρώσουμε το πρότζεκτ, τώρα άμα έχουμε και παράπλευρες απώλειες, ε τί να κάνουμε, συμβαίνουν αυτά!!!!!   :W00t:

----------


## katmadas

Να επισκευασεις τις μπαταριες οπως ειπες δεν συμφερει γιατι θα κοστισουν παραπανω απο το δραπανο.
Η δικιαμου αποψη ειναι να το πας για να ανακυκλωση και εκει που ειναι να δωσεις 23 ευρω για τροφοδοτικο ,δωσε την ανακυκλωση μερικα λεφτακια ακομη και παρε καινουργιο καλυτερο εννοητε....
Απο οτι ξερω το συγκεκριμενο κανει κοντα στα 30 ευρω.

----------

Τρελος Επιστημονας... (08-05-12)

----------


## ikaros1978

εφοσον ομως το θελει για ενσυρματη τροφοδοσια- στατικη χρηση τοτε καθε χρονο θα δινει 30 ευρω δεδομενου του 12μηνου της αντοχης τους.Με το τροφοδοτικο θα το εχει για περισσοτερα 12μηνα.Η λυση του Φανη ειναι η καλυτερη μονο αν θα εξακολουθησει να το θελει για φορητη χρηση.

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Φάνη αυτό που λες έχει βάση. Απλά στην περίπτωσή μου, έχω ένα bosch που λειτουργεί πολύ καλά και το χρησιμοποιώ και 2 μάρκα μ'έκαψες..  οπότε δεν είναι θέμα να πάρω κάποιο άλλο για να κάνω δουλειά, απλά αν μπορούσα (που γίνεται) να χρησιμοποιήσω και τα 2 μάρκα μ'έκαψες  στο εργαστήριο (που έχει ρεύμα, και δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η φορητότητα).

----------


## katmadas

> εφοσον ομως το θελει για ενσυρματη τροφοδοσια- στατικη χρηση τοτε καθε χρονο θα δινει 30 ευρω δεδομενου του 12μηνου της αντοχης τους.Με το τροφοδοτικο θα το εχει για περισσοτερα 12μηνα.Η λυση του Φανη ειναι η καλυτερη μονο αν θα εξακολουθησει να το θελει για φορητη χρηση.


Παντως εχω ιδια μαρκα με τροφοδοσια 220 (ειναι και κρουστικο) και το χρησιμοποιω για πολυ βρωμικες δουλειες πριν μπει το καλο εργαλειο(machita).
Εδω και 3 χρονια δεν εχει παθει τιποτα ακομα.....
Η τιμη του ηταν εκει γυρο στα 30 ευρω...

----------


## Papas00zas

Εγώ σκέφτηκα κάτι άλλο: Να πάρει φορτιστή μπαταρίας αυτοκινήοτυ και να τον βάλει πάνω-καλή λύση νομίζω ότι είναι.

----------


## katmadas

Αναλογα τη ρευμα μπορει να δωσει.
Πανω στο βιδωμα τα δραπανα τραβαν αρκετο ρευμα...

----------


## Papas00zas

> Αναλογα τη ρευμα μπορει να δωσει.
> Πανω στο βιδωμα τα δραπανα τραβαν αρκετο ρευμα...


 '
Ναι, σωστά, αλλά αυτά έχουν inverter μέσα τους ή παλμ/τικό. Αρα, αυτό που μας μένει είναι να μπορεί να δώσει αρκετό ρεύμα. Θα μπορούσε να ο γυρίσει στην επιλογή εκκίνησης.

----------


## GSR600

Στο δικο μου παντως οταν τα φτυσανε οι μπαταριες τις αντικατεστησα με μερικες λιθιου 18650 απο παλιο λαπτοπ που ειχα προχειρες και δουλευε τελεια μεχρι που το ζορισα και εκαψα το μοτερ. :Rolleyes: Τις μπαταριες τις φορτιζα με προσοχη και το δραπανο κραταγε φορτιση πολλους μηνες στο συρταρι.Ολα αυτα βεβαια εαν εχεις spare μπαταριες... :Smile:

----------


## p.gabr

Δεν μετραει μονον η ταση 
Μπορει και με 12βολτ να καει αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα μεγαλης παροχης ρευματος

Επισης εαν το τροφοδοτησεις απο μπαταρια αυτοκινητου μπορει να σφυγγει περισσοτερο απο οτι με την μπαταρια την δικη του

Βαστα το για ανεμιστηρακι. Καλοκαιρι ερχεται

Και κατι αλλο αν θες
Το λιντλ καμμια φορα φερνει κατι πακακια φθηνα ..βεβαια δεν θα ταιριαζει αλλα αμα εχεις ορεξη τις αφαιρεις και τις βαζεις σε αυτο

----------


## agis68

Πειραματίστικα λίγο μετά τα λεγόμενα του Βαγγέλη (ΙΚΑΡΟΣ) και  έδωσα στο δράπανο 25V στα 5Α...Πραγματικά πετάει...βιδώνει ξυλόβιδα σε μαόνι 3cm εξαιρετικά γρήγορα...οπότε θα εχω ετσι...μονο να βελτιόσω τους ακροδέκτες γιατί βαζω κροκοδειλάκια... θα φτιάζω ενα ζευγος που θα κολληθει απευθείας στους ακροδέκτες του δράπανου και θα καταλήγει σε αρσενικό RCA (ολα μου τα τροφοδοτικά τα φτιαχνω να εχουν θυλικά RCA) με + στον πυρήνα

----------


## taxideytis

Εχώ την ιδια μάρκα σε παλιότερο μοντέλο...ως συνήθως στα 2-3 χρόνια μπαταρίες dead...οπότε 
καλώδιο και 12 volt απο ...xm μπαταρίες γενικά...Κοντά 250 Αmp...
Πετάει..εντάξει απέκτησα άλλο ένα ενσύρματο....

----------


## ikaros1978

γιατi 25v  '?  δεν εχεις μια πηγη με λιγο μικροτερη ταση? οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα μην σου καψει κανα μοτερ

----------


## alekos22

επειδή έχω ακριβός το ίδιο τρυπάνι 
όταν πέθαναν οι μπαταριές. τις αντικατέστησα με αυτές:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Size-C-HR1...ht_2347wt_1163
με αποτέλεσμα το τρυπάνι να έχει σχεδόν 4πλασια αυτονομία.

----------


## sakisr

Καλησπερα.Για να καταθεσω και τη δικη μου αποψη νομιζω οτι μια αλλαγη στα στοιχεια μεσα στη ''μανισια'' μπαταρια θα ηταν το καλυτερο.Αλλωστε η διαφορα σε ενα καλο με ενα φτηνο επαναφορτιζομενο ειναι 80%  στη καλη μπαταρια και 20% στην υπολοιή κατασκευη.Προσωπικα ειχα επισκευασει το κατσαβιδι συναδελφου πριν χρονια αλλαζοντας στοιχεια και δουλευει ακομα στην οικοδομη (περναει κουφωματα) απροβληματιστα.Μια αλλη λυση για το εργαστηριο ειναι και το παλμοτροφοδοτικο που προτεινε ενας φιλος,αλλα σε περιοριζει στην αποσταση.......

----------


## Riggs

Παιδιά να σας πω και τη δική μου εμπειρία.
Έχω ένα δράπανο 12V και επειδή τα 'φτυσαν οι και οι δυο μπαταρίες που είχε το χρησιμοποιώ με ένα τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή.
Στην εκκίνηση μου τραβάει περίπου 5Α και μετά πέφτει κάπου στα 2Α.
Με  καλό φορτίο τραβάει μέχρι 10 ενώ αν το μπλοκάρω φτάνει τα 20 και το φετ καίει!!! :Laugh:  :Lol: 

EDIT: Οι τιμές των Α που αναφέρω είναι στο περίπου και είναι οι μέγιστες που μέτρησα.

----------


## agis68

> γιατi 25v  '?  δεν εχεις μια πηγη με λιγο μικροτερη ταση? οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα μην σου καψει κανα μοτερ


το κατεβασα στα 20V και παλι δουλευει πολυ καλά...εντάξει δεν του κανω πολύ χρήση γιατι εχω μόνιμα στον παγκο το dremel και καλυπτω το 85% των περιπτωσεων...μονο για μεγάλη διατομή τρυπανιων το δουλεύω...

----------


## giavra

> Πειραματίστικα λίγο μετά τα λεγόμενα του Βαγγέλη (ΙΚΑΡΟΣ) και  έδωσα στο δράπανο 25V στα 5Α...Πραγματικά πετάει...βιδώνει ξυλόβιδα σε μαόνι 3cm εξαιρετικά γρήγορα...οπότε θα εχω ετσι...μονο να βελτιόσω τους ακροδέκτες γιατί βαζω κροκοδειλάκια... θα φτιάζω ενα ζευγος που θα κολληθει απευθείας στους ακροδέκτες του δράπανου και θα καταλήγει σε αρσενικό RCA (ολα μου τα τροφοδοτικά τα φτιαχνω να εχουν θυλικά RCA) με + στον πυρήνα


απέφυγε τα rca μιας και θα σου λιώσουν όταν τραβήξει πολλά αμπέρ το τρυπάνι προτίμησε τις κλασσικές μπανάνες ηχείων

----------


## miggaki

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΛΗ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΤΗΣΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΕΠΑΝΑΦΟΡΤΗΖΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΣΑΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΦΟΡΤΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ  ΓΥΡΟ ΣΤΑ 90 ΕΥΡΟ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΟΡΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ  ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ PERLES ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΙΕΣ ΦΟΤΟ DSC_0051.jpgDSC_0052.jpgDSC_0053.jpgDSC_0054.jpg

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΛΗ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΤΗΣΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΕΠΑΝΑΦΟΡΤΗΖΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΣΑΝΕ ΤΟΝ ΦΟΡΤΙΣΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ  ΓΥΡΟ ΣΤΑ 90 ΕΥΡΟ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΦΟΡΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ  ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ PERLES ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΙΕΣ ΦΟΤΟ DSC_0051.jpgDSC_0052.jpgDSC_0053.jpgDSC_0054.jpg


ξαναδιόρθωσε  το  πόστ  γράψε  με  μικρά  γράμματα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Με 20 ευρώ στο βύσμα του υπάρχων εργαλείου τροποποίησε ένα από τα παρακάτω και καθάρισες
Αυτά "της εταιρίας" των 90 ευρώ ... ας τα χρησιμοποιήσουν για την πάρτη τους
http://www.markidis.gr/index.php?cPath=37_163_874

----------


## miggaki

Πετρο καλημερα πλεον εχεισ να μου προτηνεις καπιον απο αυτουσ δεν κατεχω και πολλα ευχαριστω

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο Link που σου έδειξα #31 το 1ο πρέπει να κάνει από ότι λέει για φόρτιση νικελίου/καδμίου στα 12 - 24 βολτ και με προστασία .
είναι ενδεικτικό ... για να μην πας και πάρεις εκείνο που έχει 90ευρώ.
Βέβαια δεν θα έχεις εκείνη την ως συνηθίζεται ειδική θήκη της εταιρίας που το κουμπώνεις για να φορτίσει. απλά θα πρέπει εσύ να βάλεις το παραπάνω στις σωστές πολικότητες για να φορτίζεις . 
Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να παραγγείλεις από το Link . μπορείς να πας στα τοπικά καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών (πάρε μαζί και το πακέτο μπαταρίας που έχεις για δείγμα) και θα βρεις τον κατάλληλο φορτιστή.

----------


## miggaki

ευχαριτω πολυ και κατι ακομα τις πολικοτιτες τις βρισκουμε συμφονα με το πως κουμπωνει στο εργαλειο? γιατι στο εργαλειο εχει + & - οποτε οπως κουμπονει στο εργαλειο μαλον ειναι και η πολικοτητα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι όπως τα λες φίλε Γιώργο είναι ... και ξέχασα να σου πω . Πάρε ότι κατάλληλο φορτιστή βρεις για τις συγκεκριμένες μπαταρίες και την δική σου βάση που (φαντάζομαι θα την έχεις) μην την απορρίπτεις . Βάλε με πατέντα τον φορτιστή που θα πάρεις πάνω στην εργοστασιακή βάση. Οπότε δεν θα υπάρχει περίπτωση να συνδέσεις λάθος πολικότητα

----------


## miggaki

δυστυχώς τον είχα δόσεις σε κάποια φίλο και τον έχασε

----------


## jakjak

εγω εχω μια σειρα makita στα 14,4 βολτ και εχουν πεσει οι μπαταριες.
ποσο ευκολο ειναι να αλλαξω στοιχεια ?
 ποσο και απο που ?
μπορω να βαλω λιθιου απο ni-cd που ειναι τωρα ?

επισης εχω μια σειρα ryobi. ειχε ερθει με αμερικανικο ρευμα ο φορτιστης και τον εδωσα σε εναν θειο ηλεκτρονικο να αλλαξει ρευμα.
το προβλημα ειναι οτι οι μπαταριες φορτιζονται ελαχιστα ... μηπως δινει λιγα βολτ ???

----------

